# A Cautionary Tale for Wedding Photographers



## ffarl (Oct 18, 2013)

Just watch out for this:

Oh the humanity, the lens, the camera, the....ummmmmmm....photographer - Imgur


----------



## pgriz (Oct 18, 2013)

And that is why you need a wingman.  

Betcha that wouldn't happen to a photographer who's also a mom - those have eyes in the back of their heads.


----------



## wbarthur (Oct 18, 2013)

Man my blood pressure went up just watching that!


----------



## tirediron (Oct 20, 2013)

And there ladies and gentlemen, we see first-hand proof of the value of a good site recce!


----------



## KmH (Oct 20, 2013)

That video made the photography forum rounds about 2 years ago.
So, it's kind of a classic now.

Uploaded on Dec 15, 2010


----------



## EAMArt (Oct 21, 2013)

What do you think happened to his cameras.... there has been a time where my D5000 took a swim with me.. lol worked fine after a few weeks of drying.


----------

